# hibernate.cfg.xml kann nicht gefunden werden.



## Gichin (15. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir ein kleines tutorial für hibernate zusammengestellt, nur beim Starten erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung in windows:


```
og4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.hibernate.cfg.Environment).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
%%%% Error Creating HibernateSessionFactory %%%%
org.hibernate.HibernateException: /hibernate.cfg.xml not found
	at org.hibernate.util.ConfigHelper.getResourceAsStream(ConfigHelper.java:170)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.getConfigurationInputStream(Configuration.java:1439)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:1461)
	at de.home.ddu.InitSessionFactory.initSessionFactory(InitSessionFactory.java:115)
	at de.home.ddu.InitSessionFactory.getInstance(InitSessionFactory.java:70)
	at de.home.ddu.TestExample.createBook(TestExample.java:66)
	at de.home.ddu.TestExample.main(TestExample.java:44)
Exception in thread "main" org.hibernate.HibernateException: Could not initialize the Hibernate configuration
	at de.home.ddu.InitSessionFactory.initSessionFactory(InitSessionFactory.java:133)
	at de.home.ddu.InitSessionFactory.getInstance(InitSessionFactory.java:70)
	at de.home.ddu.TestExample.createBook(TestExample.java:66)
	at de.home.ddu.TestExample.main(TestExample.java:44)
```

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## SlaterB (16. Dez 2008)

tja, wo hast du denn die Datei? muss im ClassPath sein,
also z.B. irgendwo dort, wo deine .class-Dateien liegen


----------



## Gichin (17. Dez 2008)

Es lag wohl eher daran, das ich die Pfad angaben absolut machen muss damit sie gefunden werden.


----------



## Gichin (17. Dez 2008)

Allerdings erhalte ich jetzt folgende Meldung 
<code>
null<-org.dom4j.tree.DefaultAttribute@1e4457d [Attribute: name resource value "de.home.hibernatemapping.hbm.xml"]
Reading mappings from resource : de.home.hibernatemapping.hbm.xml
org.hibernate.MappingNotFoundException: resource: de.home.hibernatemapping.hbm.xml not found
</code


----------

